# Woke up this morning to find...



## kdryan (Apr 25, 2011)

...Pete had eaten half a can of Chili powder and a king size Hershey bar, wrapper and all. He's not showing any ill effects from the chocolate, but I don't look forward to cleaning up his mess in the back yard over the next few days.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, oh! I sure hope Pete is okay after eating the chocolate. I don't know much about how they might react, but I do know that chocolate is toxic to dogs. I would keep a close eye on him! And good luck with the clean-up.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I read somewhere about how much chocolate dogs can safely consume. The amounts were much larger for milk chocolate than for dark. Baker's chocolate or cocoa powder were the worst. So if it's milk chocolate, it's more likely to be okay. You could call the vet for advice, but by now, it's been absorbed, so my guess is if he's okay now, he'll stay okay.

Don't know about pure chili powder, but Rosie eats spicy human scraps all the time (I'm outing us--note: it wasn't me who decided to start feeding her scraps...) and seems to tolerate them just fine.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I have read the same that regular milk chocolate is not harmful. I also have seen first hand. My ex has a beagle and he found a whole box of chocolates while we were out. Came back to find wrappers everywhere but he was okay. Good luck with clean up.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We had a Bassett Hound clean out 2 large Easter baskets. That includes large chocolate bunnies, other chocolate, and even the Easter grass! It was not pretty! The vet basically said we just had to ride it out. I would say, if your experience is like ours, your backyard will be gross : Good Luck!


----------

